# Giúp trẻ ăn ngon miệng cải thiện chứng biếng ăn



## Ovixbaby (20/10/20)

Tăng đề kháng Imochild Bổ sung các vitamin, khoáng chất và acid amin giúp trẻ ăn ngon miệng, cải thiện chứng biếng ăn. Hỗ trợ tăng cường sức đề kháng.

Nhập khẩu: Pháp

Thành Phần cho 10ml

Thành Phần Hàm Lượng
Beta-(1.3 – 1.6)-D-giucan 100mg
Kẽm gluconat 25mg
Tương đương kẽm 3,25mg
Tricanxi photphat (38,76% calcium) 10mg
Tương đương canxi 3,87mg
Vitamin D3 (cholecalciferol) 200IU
Vitamin B1 (Thiamine chlorhydrate) 0,6mg
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavine) 0,6mg
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine chlorhydrate) 0,6mg
Vitamin PP (Nicotinamide) 1mg
L-Lysine 60mg
Taurine 5mg
Fructo oligo sacchalide 50mg
Dịch chiết cỏ cà ri 2ml
Thành phần Tăng đề kháng Imochild B
Phụ liệu: Nước tinh khiết, hương chanh tự nhiên, chất điều chỉnh độ acid (330)- acid citric, chất làm dày (415)- gôm xanthan, chất bảo quản (202)- kali sorbat và chất bảo quản (211)- natri benzoat, chất tạo ngọt (950)- acesulfame kali và chất tạo ngọt (955) – sucralose.





 Tăng đề kháng Giảm biếng ăn Imochild
Đối tượng sử dụng Imochild
Bổ sung cho trẻ từ 1 tuổi trở lên, trẻ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển, trẻ biếng ăn, ăn không ngon miệng, suy dinh dưỡng. Trẻ chậm tăng cân do hấp thu dưỡng chất kém.

Trẻ cần tăng cường sức đề kháng, đang trong thời kỳ phục hồi sau ốm dậy.






Hướng dẫn sử dụng
Trẻ từ 6 tháng đến 1 tuổi tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ
Từ 1 – 6 tuổi: 5ml/lần x 2 lần/ngày.
Trẻ từ 7-10 tuổi: 15ml – 20ml/ngày.
Trẻ từ 10 tuổi trở lên và người lớn: 10ml – 15ml/lần x 2 lần/ngày.
Khuấy đều và pha loãng với nước trước khi sử dụng. Để đạt hiệu quả tốt, nên sử dụng từ 2-3 tháng.
Ngoài ra bạn có thể bổ sung một số dưỡng chất cho bé bằng các sản phẩm:

Men vi sinh BioGaia Gouttes cho trẻ dạng nhỏ giọt 5ml (Tuýp)

Omega Junior Hỗ trợ phát triển não bộ của trẻ nhỏ

Bổ sung sắt trẻ em Ferro C tăng cường đề kháng

FITOBIMBI CALCIO Bổ xung canxi cho Bé
OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862


Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------



## Thanh Thanh (28/10/20)

Omega Junior Hỗ trợ phát triển não bộ của trẻ nhỏ


----------

